# Rear light clusters



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm attaching a couple of very poor pics of the rear light unit on my Bessacarr 725.

I need to remove them the clean out some condensation.

I'm puzzled by the plactic plugs that are so far resisting my attempts to lever them out. I have been assuming they cover up fixing screws.

The pics show 2 plugs that differ in that one had the centre part raised in relation tho the outer ring. This leads me to wonder if they are 2-part, and the centre core is banged in to spread the outer part in some way.

Rather than blunder on and maybe break something, I call upon the collective wisdom here, to see if anyone has dealt with these before, and can advise the best way to remove them.

Thanks.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I have similar but not necessarily the same fixings holding some body trim parts. The small round inner section is probably a plug covering a screw and the larger circular section incorporates the washer section of the fixing. Hope that makes sense and is of help.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

These are screw cap covers Swift PN 1040281 as per the photo below.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Much obliged, Chris, presumably they are pretty much sacrificial as I don't think the central plugs will come out without damage.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening tugboat, 

Yes, I think they will need to be sacrificed as I very much doubt they could be removed without damage. They are cheap enough just to purchase some new ones, Swift list them as available to dealers in multiples of 20 and the price listed is 56p plus VAT each. They currently have 181 in stock which I assume is also in multiples of 20.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

These seem similar to those holding the rear light cluster on my Voyager. I removed them by drilling a small hole, about 2mm diameter in the button insert. I then screwed a 30mm long wood or self tapping screw just a couple of threads into the hole in the button. I then used a pair of pliers to pull the screw out, this pulled the button out with the screw to reveal the fixing screw below. When you have finished, put a dab of mastic on the underside of the button to seal the hole before you replace the button into its sleeve.


----------



## RS_rob (Nov 30, 2013)

use a pointy object like a pick insert in the side or gap between the two part & prise it out.
you will only end up with a small mark & can re use them.

these are in most cars in one form or another & normally require one of several trim tools available to remove.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I finally got round to wanting to order some of these so was researching on the computer.

I came across this thread which I had entirely forgotten about. 

And there was the part number kindly supplied by Chris of Premier Motorhomes.

What a fantastic help he was to all of us, and what a sad loss to the forum when he left.

I've now ordered from a local dealer, and I'm very grateful to Chris for the info, otherwise it might have been so much harder to source the parts.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree, a very useful member like so many of our dealers, it is perhaps something that would help MHF grow again, if we could attract some back.

I suspect John's Cross would be a non-starter and Swift certainly would not bother as they got what they wanted before leaving, but there are many others whose departure we should all try to reverse.....

Any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Johns cross will always help if they can, just give them a call.Workshop might not be available between 1pm and 2pm.Lunch.


----------

